# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  Upload File

## morika

سلام

چجوری میشه رو سایت http://www.persiangig.com که فضا برای آپلود به کاربران میده فایل آپلود کرد. این سایت برای هر نفر یه اکانت با username و password درست می کنه و هرکی بخواد فایل آپلود کنه باید وارد اکانت خودش بشه. حالا اگه بخوایم با vb تو اکانت خودمون یه فایل رو آپلود کنیم چیکار باید کنیم؟
اصلا میشه............................؟!

ممنون

----------


## BehzadBar

دوست عزیز فکر میکنم برای این کار سایت مقصد یه Web Service در اختیارتون قرار بده که توسط متدهای نوشته شده در اون شما بتونید به سیستم log in کرده و سپس فایلتون را upload کنید ، حالا اگه راه دیگری هم باشه من خبر ندارم

----------


## #target

سایت Persiangig از FTP ساپورت نمی کنه
ولی در کل می توان با پروتوکل FTP که در دات نت هست بر روی سایت که FTP داره آپلود کرد

----------


## morika

خب با این توضیحات من که الان نیاز دارم مرتب هی یه فایل رو آپلود کنم و دوباره دانلودش کنم تکلیفم چیه؟

----------


## Hossis

> سایت Persiangig از FTP ساپورت نمی کنه
> ولی در کل می توان با پروتوکل FTP که در دات نت هست بر روی سایت که FTP داره آپلود کرد


 کجای دات نت هست میشه به ما هم لو بدی؟

----------


## Hossis

> خب با این توضیحات من که الان نیاز دارم مرتب هی یه فایل رو آپلود کنم و دوباره دانلودش کنم تکلیفم چیه؟


چرا از سایتهائی که FTP دارند استفاده نمی کنی ؟ مثل گیگفا که هم یک گیگ فضا می ده هم سایت PHP و هم FTP و هم SQL و خیلی چیزهای دیگه ،‌ 
البته ربطی به موضوع نداشت ببخشید.

----------


## #target

برای FTP فکر کنم
در Namespace زیر
System.Net

البته فکر کنم Indy هم برای دات نت باشه

----------


## morika

خب من الان فایل رو با این کد تو گیگفا آپلود کردم:


Dim clsRequest As System.Net.FtpWebRequest = _
DirectCast(System.Net.WebRequest.Create("ftp://ftp.gigfa.com/APreg"), System.Net.FtpWebRequest)
clsRequest.Credentials = New System.Net.NetworkCredential("gigfa_3997445", "********")
clsRequest.Method = System.Net.WebRequestMethods.Ftp.UploadFile
' read in file...
Dim bFile() AsByte = System.IO.File.ReadAllBytes("E:\APreg")
' upload file...
Dim clsStream As System.IO.Stream = _
clsRequest.GetRequestStream()
clsStream.Write(bFile, 0, bFile.Length)
clsStream.Close()
clsStream.Dispose()


حالا با چه کدی این فایل رو دانلود کنم؟

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

حالا که پرشین گیگ FTP نداره
عزیزم شما باید از طبان خود سایت باهاش حرف بزنی
Get و Post رو جستجو کنید

----------


## morika

من این فایل رو تو gigfa.com آپلود کردم نه تو persiangig

----------


## majid_vb_2008

با اين كد مي توني يك فايلو دانلود كني
Dim S   As String = "http://www.URLtoDownloadFrom.net"        Dim F   As String = "C:\filename.html" 

        My.Computer.Network.DownloadFile(S,   f)

----------


## morika

این کد یه فایل معمولی رو دانلود می کنه نه فایلی که تو یه اکانت با user و pass باشه

----------


## morika

کسی نمی دونه چه جوری میشه فایل رو دانلود کرد؟

----------


## sina_saravi1

> این کد یه فایل معمولی رو دانلود می کنه نه فایلی که تو یه اکانت با user و pass باشه


 شما موقع آپلود از یوزر و پس استفاده میکنید، نه موقع دانلود

اگه قرار بود موقع دانلود هم یوزر و پس بخواد که دیگه مطالب توی وب نشون داده نمیشد

اگه اشتباه نکرده باشم شما میخواهید یه FTP منیجر درست کنی
آره؟

----------


## morika

نه فقط می خوام فایل آپلود شده رو دانلود کنم اما با این کد نمی شه چرا؟

My.Computer.Network.Downloadfile(http://www.Example.com,"E:\1.txt")

----------


## sina_saravi1

دوست عزیز morika جان

من با کد شما نتونستم آپلود کنم

من جای یوزر و پس شما مال خودمو نوشتم و اجرا کردم ولی کار نکرد

میتونی راهنماییم کنی؟

----------


## morika

کد من هیج اشکالی نمی گیره البته مشخص هم نمی کنه که آپلود کرده یا نه. چون وقتی رو کلید کلیک کنید یه چند لحظه برنامه صبر می کنه (انگار هنگ کرده) بعد آزاد میشه. که این امر در دانلود و آپلود طبیعی منم از این رو فکر کردم که برنامه کار می کنه

----------


## ebrahimv

My.Computer.Network.DownloadFile("http://www.exam.com/FillName.exe", "C:\")

به جاي اين قسمت http://www.exam.com/FillName.exe  مسير فايل خودتو بزن

----------


## Hossis

موریکای عزیز ، سایتی که شما آپلود کردی یعنی گیگفا، برای دانلود باید خاصیت chmod پوشه و فایلی که می خواهید دانلود کنی را تنظیم کنی روی 666 یا 777 یا 444 ( دقیق حضور ذهن ندارم ) این خصوصیات که در لینوکس برابر فقط خواندنی ، به اشتراک گذاشته و ... است ، دستیابی شما و کاربران را برای دانلود مشخص می کند. من یک نگاه بکنم جوابشو می گم ولی من با کدنویسی دانلود و آپلود کار نمی کنم و در این رابطه اطلاعاتی ندارم

----------


## morika

خیلی ممنون ازت آقا حسین
هنوز نتونستم راهی پیدا کنم که بشه فایل رو آپلود کرد. ولی اگه بشه چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## morika

هنوز کسی نتونسته راهی برای آپلود فایل رو سایت پیدا کنه؟

----------

